
US DoD snuffs open-source 'misconceptions' - r11t
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/27/department_defense_free_open_source/
======
hackworth
i love how that article cites zero references. anyone interested in what the
DoD actually released, see here:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10384067-16.html>

